# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة الدكتور خالد القرشي بعد أن أم الناس في الصلاة

## محمد عبد الأعلى

توفي أمس فضيلة الدكتور خالد القرشي  أستاذ الدعوة والثقافة الإسلامية   بجامعة أم القرى بعد أن أمّ المصلين في صلاة العصر ثم سلم واستدار للمصلين وجاءه أمر الله على هذه الحالة الشريفة, نسأل الله تعالى أن يحسن خاتمتنا أجمعين

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى



----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى



----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

رحمه الله وغفر له، نسأل الله أن يرزقنا والمسلمين التقوى والثبات وحسن الخاتمة

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحم الشيخ وان لا يحرمنا حسن الخاتمة

----------

